# Booking flights out



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi
Just about to book flights out, but suddenly thought that if we book one way and might get questioned.
Hopefully mine will be in process with evidence to show, but hubby's won't. Is it best to book a return ticket that shows a return date within 30 days or can we leave it open for longer? We don't plan to come home for at least the first 3 months.
Thanks!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You'll be questioned in London, but they need to see that you have the work permit because if not you'll be required to have the return flight. And if you get through there, then you will be questioned when arriving in Dubai by customs, because a one way shows that you are planning to remain in Dubai without the proper paperwork. Get the return flight and just have it for three months later.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are flying with Emirates get return tickets, you can easily change the return date later.
Always buy your returns from UK.
Emirates charge alot more for return tickets out of Dubai than out of the UK.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Immigration will not have a problem with the return date.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> You'll be questioned in London, but they need to see that you have the work permit because if not you'll be required to have the return flight. And if you get through there, then you will be questioned when arriving in Dubai by customs, because a one way shows that you are planning to remain in Dubai without the proper paperwork. Get the return flight and just have it for three months later.


I'm still learning things and getting ready for my arrival. I was under the impression that all permits will take place when I arrive in Dubai?!? Is there a work permit I can apply for and obtain prior to my arrival?

I figured if I had a letter from my employer and my contact, I would be able to show the authorities on arrival that I'm here to stay and start my residence visa process .... am I way off with this?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your employer will send you copy of entry permit which you show at Immigration. If not you will get a 30 day tourist visa on arrival.
Once you arrive your employer will begin the process for your 3 year Residence Permit during which time you will take a medical in Dubai. Usually takes 1-2 weeks.
Once you have your Residence Permit you will get your work permit.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ that sounds about right. I work for a small company and I'll basically be doing pretty much everything - No PROs or anything. So if I'm there on a 30 day tourist visa to start things off and then start my residency permit process while entering Dubai with no return flight ..... could I be facing issues?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

w_man said:


> ^^ that sounds about right. I work for a small company and I'll basically be doing pretty much everything - No PROs or anything. So if I'm there on a 30 day tourist visa to start things off and then start my residency permit process while entering Dubai with no return flight ..... could I be facing issues?


Highly unlikely to be a problem this end, as they rarely ask to see a return ticket for a UK national, but you may be asked about your return ticket when departing the UK. I suggest you check with the specific airline to confirm their policy in check-in and make sure that you have a letter from your employer explaining the situation.
-


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Excellent - Thanks!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I flew out on a one way ticket and no one questioned me either in UK or in Dubai


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

hi, i was also thinking of getting just a one-way flight Istanbul-->Dubai and getting a visitor visa. Is it pot luck on whether you get through or not? Do some people get sent back home? My story is i want to look around and not be committed to a specific return date and also, budget permitting, visit other countries in the region.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

They don't seem to care. 

we haven't had any problems with one way tickets  

The immigration dept doesn't try to stop visa runs so that isn't so much of an issue. 

The previous ticket we had was a return 4 months later.. this time one way (and I am not on residency) 

They just ask where you are staying and 'deira' for us was a suitable answer so its hardly an interrogation or anything  

Bear in mind we are white, well hubby actually looks kind of arab and travelling on NZ passports (yes this does matter here)


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

great - and would it be possible to get a temporary job like bar work or something to cover some costs without having to go through the legalities of contract, etc? If so, how risky would it be?
cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most likely, they will not do this. Lots of legal issues. You can ask, but you will find most will not do this. And then you have to think that most of the service industry, people are getting paid around 3000 dirhams a month anyhow. So, less then probly what you think are part time wages they are getting for working full time jobs. Most people who are doing 'part time' jobs (on the side usually) are cleaners, maids, gardeners, etc... 

And there is a 50,000 dirham fine if someone is caught hiring you to do work when you are on someone elses visa. Not sure about someone who has no visa. Not sure what happens to the business but sure someone will come along and explain that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

scoop said:


> great - and would it be possible to get a temporary job like bar work or something to cover some costs without having to go through the legalities of contract, etc? If so, how risky would it be?
> cheers


Not possible and illegal. You must be sponsored by an employer (& be given residency) to work here,

-


----------

